# Colombian gold (Brazilian Seed Co)



## John Public (Jun 19, 2008)

A small report on a (imho) great strain: Colombian gold from Brazilian Seed Company. This is said to be an old school colombian line, most probably an indian or pakistani imported for drug production in the 70's.

This report is from my second generation of seeds with a selection done in the first grow to (try to) avoid hermaphrodism in the line. The females use to throw 1-5 bananas during the flowering but nothing serious. 

10 individuals were grown, the strain grows like an indica/sativa hybrid. Some individuals were leafier than others but not enough to call it a different pheno. Smell is very strong, as resin production. High from the first generation is very potent, mostly sedative, but you can have a good laugh at the beginning. The strain is very good for headaches and muscular cramps. I have to test the second generation, they are still curing.


----------



## John Public (Jun 19, 2008)

Three pics of dried stuff (10 days of storage).


----------



## Hick (Jun 19, 2008)

ahhh-haa.. 'Lumbo".... remember it well 
 nice job 
thanks fer sharing


----------



## iiq van condet (Jun 19, 2008)

nice bud


----------

